# Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sale - 7 Audis and More Offered



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

International specialist historic car consultants and automotive brokers Morris & Welford are presently seeking a buyer for a superb selection of twenty four rally cars including seven iconic Audi Quattros. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... ([email protected])*

Oi.
I gotta start playing the lottery.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... (Sepp)*

My most favourite rally Q of them all!


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_My most favourite rally Q of them all!









You know what Sepp? I totally agree with you. I don't know, there's somthing about the first ones, perhaps that they were total pioneers in their field. Like the uris, the later ones are better looking, but I'd still have the first ones with double headlights like yours...


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... (urquattro83)*

Wow, i gotta rob a bank or two. but seriously the pikes peak rep or the group B car are my dream cars.


----------



## garm (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... (JIIP)*

As much as I am in love with these Quattros, they can't match the raw power of the Delta S4. 2.3s 0-60? Yes please. 2.3s 0-60 on gravel. Christ. S4 is king.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... (garm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garm* »_As much as I am in love with these Quattros, they can't match the raw power of the Delta S4. 2.3s 0-60? Yes please. 2.3s 0-60 on gravel. Christ. S4 is king.

Correct you are, as the reason for the Audi GRP S project. But which car came first??? And why do you think the S4 has flared fenders??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... ([email protected])*

I bet I'd walk around that collection with a serious tent in my pants.







If I had to walk away with any rides... I think it'd be:
a) Audi Quattro A2 (not the Sport)
b) Ford Escort Cosworth
c) Ford RS200
d) Peugeot 205 T16
e) Lancia Delta Integrale
That's not in any particular order. I'll take any!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... ([email protected])*

kick ass


----------



## dan_silver (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... (wantacad)*








wawa wee wa







hand party


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... ([email protected])*

amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... (mister_g60)*

Pics of the others? love to see the Delta or the Volvo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Sport UK Boss David Sutton's Rally Collection Up for Sal ... (dubstarks)*

http://www.motivemagazine.com/...ction
Here you go.


----------



## olczyk (Sep 19, 2008)

Be carefull as Sutton have a bad reputation and all the cars there are not original..BEWARE


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (olczyk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olczyk* »_Be carefull as Sutton have a bad reputation and all the cars there are not original..BEWARE

Very few rally Quattros are original.
Even back, when they were run by the factory team, they were always swapping out parts, from other cars...as they did complete rebuilds after every event.
Then quite a few of them, were later ran by privateers, whom again, swapped parts.
One thing Sutton did, is great restorations of the cars, preserving them, for future use, and for their historical aspect.
And if using period parts for a resto, not many places to look, than other cars, factory spares, or their own fabrication shop.
Like, where does one find a gauge panel for an S1???
Not many folks are as passionate about the rally Quattro, as he was.
A look back at his Quattro history, Sutton motorsport, prepped a few cars for Audi sport UK.
And we all know how well those cars did!
LVY 4X
44 CMN
Both legendary Quattros


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

what is so special with those two vs others rally quattros?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Both Sutton prepared cars.
LVY 4X
Hannu Mikkola, and Arne Hertz triumphed in the Scottish round of the 1982 Open Championship after being in last position at the end of stage one. A broken steering arm meant the car had to be driven out of the stage in reverse.
44 CMN
Sitg Blomqvist beat the works entered cars of Hannu Mikkola, and Michelle Mouton to win the 1983 Lombard RAC Rally


_Modified by Sepp at 8:02 AM 10-31-2008_


----------

